# a few turkey calls



## walnutwoodshop (Apr 2, 2013)

[attachment=22117]I have made these over the last month or so. Still learning the call making ropes.


----------



## Jason (Apr 2, 2013)

How do they sound?

Jason.


----------



## walnutwoodshop (Apr 2, 2013)

Jason said:


> How do they sound?
> 
> Jason.



They all sound pretty good i swtched from ordering the 3 1/2 inch strking surfaces to the 3 inch and i like the sound from them even better.


----------



## Jason (Apr 2, 2013)

how big the ledge you put your playing surface on? and did you glue the soundboard to the bottom of the playing surface?

Jason


----------



## walnutwoodshop (Apr 2, 2013)

Jason said:


> how big the ledge you put your playing surface on? and did you glue the soundboard to the bottom of the playing surface?
> 
> Jason



Most of them i have left about 3/16 and then i cut another recess for my sound board and glue it in first then i glue the playing surface to the sound board and the lip on the pot.


----------



## Jason (Apr 2, 2013)

So are you creating a ledge on the outside of the call for the soundbaord to sit on, or are you greating a pedestal on the middle of the call?

Jason


----------



## walnutwoodshop (Apr 2, 2013)

Jason said:


> So are you creating a ledge on the outside of the call for the soundbaord to sit on, or are you greating a pedestal on the middle of the call?
> 
> Jason



Most of them i have done a ledge on the outside for the sound board. But the last couple i have tried the pedestal in the middle. So what is your call making process?


----------



## Jason (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is what i have learned from trial and error and from some really good call makers.

My playing surface ledge is 4/32
I use a pedestal in the middle, i also have a3/4 middle sound hole. that runs all the way thru. My pedestal is 1 inch wide, wich makes the wall thickness 4/32 + the 3/4 middle hole gives me 1"
My pedestal height is roughly 6/32 to 8/32 depending on how thick i want the bottom of the call to be.
The distance form the top of the soundboard to the playing surface shelf is 3/32, sometimes 2/32.
The overall thickness of my call ranges from 3/4 to at the most 1"/.

Changing any of these will and does affect the sound.

but if you are getting a good sounding call, stick with what you have been doing.

The calls and strikers looks good.

Jason


----------

